# المعايير النهائية لمهنة فاحص جودة



## فتوح (12 أغسطس 2009)

مساحة اعلانية



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في المرفق المعايير النهائية لمهنة فاحص جودة
من حيث التحليل الوظيفي للمهنة وتحليل المهام والتحليل الإحصائي 

جزى الله خيرا من اعدها

أرجو ان ينفعكم الله بها


----------



## Eng.MQandeel (13 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي 
إن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فتوح (18 أغسطس 2009)

eng.mqandeel قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا أخي
> إن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك



وفيك بارك المولى عز وجل ونفعك بها ونفع بك


----------

